# Today lesson



## COOKIE7

Olá:

Hoy quiero saber cómo se dice en portugués:

* I know you don´t like English very much, so I asked for some help to translate my ideas!  

Obrigada!!!


----------



## Vanda

Mejicana,

_I know you don´t like English very much, so I asked for some help to translate my ideas! _

Sei que você não gosta muito de inglês, então pedi ajuda para traduzir minhas idéias.

BTW, "este brasileiro" não entende espanhol?  Faça um trato com ele: assim como você está aprendendo português, ele tem que aprender espanhol.


----------



## COOKIE7

Olá Vanda! 

Muito obrigada de novo por tu ayuda. Ele me dijo que "no quería entender algunas cosas". Assim que tengo que ser super clara !!!!!! Embora, lo más importante sí lo entende  




Vanda said:


> Mejicana,
> 
> _I know you don´t like English very much, so I asked for some help to translate my ideas! _
> 
> Sei que você não gosta muito de inglês, então pedi ajuda para traduzir minhas idéias.
> 
> BTW, "este brasileiro" não entende espanhol? Faça um trato com ele: assim como você está aprendendo português, ele tem que aprender espanhol.


----------



## Vanda

> lo más importante sí lo entende


Ah! a linguagem do amor. No final, ele vai acabar falando espanhol, você verá! Ou inglês... ou ambos! Enquanto isto, você vai se tornando especialista em português. 

Aí vai uma ajuda extra para hoje:

_Estou morrendo de saudades de você!_


----------



## COOKIE7

Perdona, pero esta frase no la entendí 

_Estou morrendo de saudades de você!_


----------



## Lusitania

No final podem até falar portuñol! 

Saudades é uma palavra linda em português um pouco como añoranza acho eu.

Diz-se echar de menos ou de mais Vanda? também tenho essa dúvida.

Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

Ha, você também! Acho tão esquisito _echar de menos_, que todas as vezes tenho que conferir no dicionário, não concordo que seja _de menos_.


----------



## Lusitania

é muito estranho não é? pois se nos faz tanta falta como pode ser de menos??

Não me encaixa de forma alguma. Quando voltar às aulas de espanhol vou "enterrar" o professor com dúvidas.

Mas é de menos né?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, é. Veja no dicionário, sob número 25.


----------



## Lusitania

Obrigada Vanda


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Ha, você também! Acho tão esquisito _echar de menos_, que todas as vezes tenho que conferir no dicionário, não concordo que seja _de menos_.



Aqui pelo sul de Portugal não é incomum depararmo-nos com a expressão  "achar alguém menos" (coloquial) como em: _achei-o/a menos_ = senti a sua falta.
Será uma influência do idioma espanhol?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Na América também dizem muito "extañar". Te extraño mucho ! (sinto muitas saudades de você !)


----------



## Lusitania

Ah! No Algarve também já ouvi "estranhei-te ontem, não vieste cá".


----------

